# Easylife carbo and profito on low tech tank enough?Fluval spec 5 (19L)



## Sion12 (25 Nov 2013)

is Easylife carbo and profito on low tech tank enough? my tank is Fluval spec 5 (19L/5Gallon) with stock light so i guess it is classified as low(well it is 3.5watt LED light) with tetra complete substrate cover with petathome black sand.

i have
Java fern 2 pot split into 3 bunch
java moss
Anubis nana
dwarf hair grass(Eleocharis Parvula)
Echiniodorus cordifolius ssp. fluitans

and planning to get a school of neon tetra and one or two Otocinclus, but both the substrate and easylife lack nitrate and phosphate, so i wonder will my fish waste provide enough of them, i have consider dry fert but they (aquariumplantfood.co.uk) cost the same per 500ml but unlike dry fert it is more hassle free.

ps does my tank consider light/medium/heavily planted?


----------



## Andy D (25 Nov 2013)

Adding Easycarbo will take it into High-Tech territory.

Low-Tech round these parts is NOT using a carbon source.


----------



## Sion12 (25 Nov 2013)

really? i thought you would need pressurized carbon source  high power light and other scientifiy stuff to classified as high tech


----------



## Danny Walton (1 Jan 2014)

I am also doing a low tech tank and presumed a high tech tank was co2, high lighting etc....
With my low tech i am using the easylife Carbo and profito together although ive run out of profito and the easy carbo alone is working great 
So to answer your question (coming from a newbie) id personally say yes that is enough for your tank


----------



## GHNelson (1 Jan 2014)

Sion12 said:


> really? i thought you would need pressurized carbon source high power light and other scientifiy stuff to classified as high tech


 
No
Andy D is correct using carbon be it liquid or pressurised is classed as Hi Tec.
hoggie


----------



## Andy Thurston (1 Jan 2014)

I have a 35l liquid carbon nano and dose 50% ei but am thinking about upping to full ei 
Its too easy imo to heavily overdose tank with dry salts so I make liquid feed from salts and dose with that.
19l is not big enough for neons or ottos
I have some ottos in my 35l temporarily and you can hear them crashing into the glass when then get startled


----------

